# Goodbye, Major



## Majorshepherd (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm new to the site, joined a few days ago because my GSD was having leg issues. Couldn't get up unless someone picked him up, wasn't making it outside to toilet so would have accidents over himself. 
Anyway, took him to vets 2 days ago, the vet examined him and said his back had gone, could do X-rays but he said it wouldn't change anything, my poor dog wouldn't get better and kindest thing would be to put him to sleep. 
Safe to say I half expected it not to be good, was just shocked at how quickly his problems developed, a week ago he was running around my garden! Just seemed so unfairly sudden.
Anyway, my dad, brother and me agreed we needed to do what was best for our much loved pet, and agreed he deserved to go with some dignity still in place, I regret I didn't stay to see him go, when the vet came back with the stuff I found it to much and had to go, didn't want him to see me in such a state, my dad and brother stayed, some comfort was they said it was very quick for him.
I'm still heartbroken and guess I will be for some time, our other dog doesn't seem the same either. 
I had 12 wonderful years with him, he brought us all so much happiness and the memories are never ending, just hope he understood we only did what we thought would be best for him.
Miss him more everyday.
RIP Major, my gorgeous gorgeous boy.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry for your loss....he knows that you love him and did what is best for him.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My sincere condolences. It is so hard when you lose any beloved dog but the older ones you have that deep relationship and to take care of them first we must give them up. Run free,Major run free.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I thought I responded to this once? ..I am Sorry for your loss. Rest In Peace Major


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Major.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Lovely memorial to your precious boy Major. Run free at the bridge precious boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## Whitneylee23 (Jan 10, 2013)

"Why Dogs Don't Live As Long

Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Ron, his wife, Lisa, and their little boy, Shane were all very attached to Belker and they were hoping for a miracle. I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family there were no miracles left for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their ome. 

As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for the four-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt Shane could learn something from the experience. 

The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker's family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on. Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away. The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion. 

We sat together for a while after Belker's death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, "I know why."

Startled, we all turned to him. 

What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation. He said, "Everybody is born so that they can learn how to live a good life -- like loving everybody and beingnice, right?" The four-year-old continued, "Well, animals already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long.""

I am sorry for your loss, but know that he is no longer suffering. He's up there with my sweet girl, Molly, and they're playing with all the other dogs. But not only that, they are watching over us.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear this.  As difficult as it was, it was the right thing to do. RIP Major


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please don't beat yourself up about not staying with him. That is a decision that we all need to make for ourselves and what is "right" is different for each of us. You made the right decision for you.
Sheilah


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm very sorry about your loss!!!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. I know it is difficult. Sounds like Major was extremely well-loved and lucky. It isn't a sin not to stay right up until the end. And it's not like he was alone or anything like that. I think that you are right, that it might have made matters worse for him if you were too upset and emotional. You have my sympathies for your loss.


----------

